# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - marraskuu 2012

## Palomaa

1. Marraskuuta.

VT 314 - 132, tuulilasikuorma ja TÄYNNÄ/FULLSAT kilvillä ohi, on se jännä kun pätkiä pistetään ruuhkaan..  :Cool: 
VT 383 - 132

----------


## Aq-Zu

1.11.

PL 874 / h23

----------


## joboo

1.11

Helb 503 / H40 STOP nappulat eivät toimi
Helb 9807 / H45

----------


## aki

> 1. Marraskuuta.
> 
> VT 314 - 132, tuulilasikuorma ja TÄYNNÄ/FULLSAT kilvillä ohi, on se jännä kun pätkiä pistetään ruuhkaan..


132:lla on kuitenkin ruuhkassa 6-7 min vuoroväli joten kauan ei tarvitse seuraavaa bussia odottaa, Esimerkiksi linjalla v53 on vakkarina VT 187 jonka lähtö 8.20 Myyrmäestä on usein tuulilasikuormassa ja vuoroväli 20min!

1.11

v53 / VT 503, Palautunut takaisin Suomenojalta.
v54 / VT 155
v56 / VT 158, 382
510 / PL 731

----------


## KriZuu

1.11

HelB 1217 / 519

----------


## chauffer

> 1. Marraskuuta.
> 
> VT 314 - 132, tuulilasikuorma ja TÄYNNÄ/FULLSAT kilvillä ohi, on se jännä kun pätkiä pistetään ruuhkaan.. 
> VT 383 - 132


Autossa 314 on 43 istumapaikkaa, 383:ssa 49 istumapaikkaa. Seisomapaikkojen ero samaa luokkaa, aika täysi se telikin tuolla lähdöllä olisi ollut  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Autossa 314 on 43 istumapaikkaa, 383:ssa 49 istumapaikkaa. Seisomapaikkojen ero samaa luokkaa, aika täysi se telikin tuolla lähdöllä olisi ollut


Ja oli sekin täysi, tuo aamuruuhka täältä Matinkylästä ei ole mukavaa minun kohdaltani kun hyppään vasta vähän ennen Länsiväylälle kääntymistä niin bussi ehtii täyttyä mukavasti.




> 132:lla on kuitenkin ruuhkassa 6-7 min vuoroväli


Joudunpa sanomaan vastaan, että vaikka onkin niin ne autot eivät tule 6-7 min välein, vaan 10-15 minuutin välein 2 peräkkäin.

1. Marraskuuta jatko;

And 66 (ex. WL 66) - 109, Westendin teipit ovat saaneet vihdoin kyytiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> And 66 (ex. WL 66) - 109, Westendin teipit ovat saaneet vihdoin kyytiä.


Onko se kokovalkoinen vai Anderssonin teipeissä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko se kokovalkoinen vai Anderssonin teipeissä?


Sekalainen, WL:n raitoja siellä sun täällä, minun olisi ehkä pitänyt sanoa että Westendin logot ovat saaneet kyytiä..
Kuva
Pahoittelen huonosta laadusta, huomasin juuri että numerokin on poistettu, joten ei siis lienee ole enään #66.

----------


## Prompter

1.11.2012

NOF 774 (Helmillinen Volvo B12BLE 8500LE teli!) / e15
ÅL 17 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / s105, ÅL 2:n tilalla  :Sad:

----------


## joboo

1.11

Helb 18 / 615
Helb 101 / H45
Helb 205 / S39
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 611 / H18
Helb 937 / H45

----------


## Miccoz

2.11.

VT 157 / v61

----------


## joboo

2.11

Helb 204 / H45
Helb 224 / H39B (etu kilvessä luki 39A)
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39

----------


## tislauskolonni

> 1. Marraskuuta.
> 
> VT 314 - 132, tuulilasikuorma ja TÄYNNÄ/FULLSAT kilvillä ohi, on se jännä kun pätkiä pistetään ruuhkaan.. 
> VT 383 - 132


Mikä on muuten tilanne perjantai- ja lauantai-iltoina 132N:n alkaessa liikennöidä. Minkä verran väkeä menee noina päivinä Westendiin ja Haukilahteen? Mahtuuko kaikki aina kyytiin? Matkustin itse eilen 22.13 lähteneellä 132N:llä ja mitä havainnoin, niin ihmisiä jäi pois Westendin ja Haukilahden kohdalla kuudella eri pysäkillä (yksi pysähdys Westendissä heti bussin poistuttua Länsiväylältä ja loput Haukilahdessa ja siellä useamman kerran Matinkylään johtavalla Hauenkalliontiellä) ja jokaisella taisi jäädä yksi matkustaja pois, joten tuolloin ei noista kovin suurta lisäkuormaa tullut, mutta kyseessä oli torstai-ilta. Täytyy sanoa, että Westendin ja Haukilahden osuus meni suhteellisen ripeästi, mutta varmaan tuokin hidastus ärsyttää joitakin Matinkylään menijöitä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mikä on muuten tilanne perjantai- ja lauantai-iltoina 132N:n alkaessa liikennöidä.


Mitä nyt itse olen 132N:än liikennöinnin alusta asti kulkenut, alussa matkustajia ei ollut paljoa, sitten niitä alkoi kerääntyä ja kerääntyä, tässä kohtaa tulee iso mutta, matkustajia en ole ikinä nähnyt 132N:ällä niin paljoa että kaikki penkitkään olisivat täynnä, yleensä viikonloppuisin, (pe, la) menee juuri sen verran että kaikki penkit ovat varattu, mutta seisojia en ole nähnyt, ja kyllähän se niin on että suurin osa juuri jää siinä Westend-Haukilahti välillä, mutta Haukilahdesta on välillä tullut lisää porukkaa, itseäni tämä linja ei sinäänsä lämmitä koska jää kauas omasta kotipysäkistä, eli käytän yleensä joko 112 tai länsiväylän linjoja 143-199.

----------


## Aq-Zu

2.11.

HelB 220 (Volvo 8500LE) / h54
HelB 102 (Carrus City L) / h70T

----------


## Nak

2.11

And 72 / 109, wl värit
And 78 / 109

Nf 361 / 107

----------


## Beenari

2.11.

HelB 918 (Volvo 8700LE) / H84 - H89
HelB 9826 (Volvo Ikarus) / H84 - H89

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.11.

Jalankulkija jäi bussin alle Elielinaukiolla

----------


## Prompter

2.11.2012

Veolia 1203 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / s145
HelB 9918 (Volvo B7L 7000) / h69

----------


## aki

> 2.11.
> 
> HelB 9826 (Volvo Ikarus) / H84 - H89


Kyseinen auto oli MB Citaro joka myytiin jo 2004

----------


## Aq-Zu

> HelB 9826 (Volvo Ikarus) / H84 - H89





> Kyseinen auto oli MB Citaro joka myytiin jo 2004


Taitaapa tarkoittaa varmaan 9862.  :Smile:

----------


## MMH

3.11.12

H24X/HelB 305, 314
H24/HelB 1125, 1126

----------


## Nak

3.11

Pl 885 / h23

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 3.11
> 
> Pl 885 / h23


Tuossa kyseisessä VDL:ssä oli tänään ovivikoja (keski -ja takaovi menivät eri aikaan kiinni ja auki)

----------


## zige94

> Tuossa kyseisessä VDL:ssä oli tänään ovivikoja (keski -ja takaovi menivät eri aikaan kiinni ja auki)


Nappia eriaikaan painamalla saa keskioven ja takaoven eri aikaan kiinni ja auki  :Wink:  En kyllä tiedä onko tuossa viikset vai nappi, mutta kyllähän esim. HelBin ovikorjatuissa Volvoissa napeilla voi eri aikaa avata ne ovet, jos on vaikka kuljettaja joka ei "kykene" tms. niitä samaanaikaan painamaan.. Tarkempi kuvaus olisi paikallaan.

----------


## Nak

> Nappia eriaikaan painamalla saa keskioven ja takaoven eri aikaan kiinni ja auki  En kyllä tiedä onko tuossa viikset vai nappi, mutta kyllähän esim. HelBin ovikorjatuissa Volvoissa napeilla voi eri aikaa avata ne ovet, jos on vaikka kuljettaja joka ei "kykene" tms. niitä samaanaikaan painamaan.. Tarkempi kuvaus olisi paikallaan.


Juurikin näin, ovikohtaiset napit ovat vieläpä 100x parempi keksintö kuin vikaherkkä viiksi. Vdl:ssä voisi tietysti olla automaattisesti sulkeutuvat ovet joillaiset olivat helbin hinteissä ja 8500le:ssä ennen ja nobinan ruotsintuonti ihmeissä. Ne ovat suosittuja muualla pohjoismaissa, täällä niitä ovat kohdanneet erityisolosuhteet :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

Tuossa #885:sessa on ovinapit.

----------


## chauffer

> Juurikin näin, ovikohtaiset napit ovat vieläpä 100x parempi keksintö kuin vikaherkkä viiksi. Vdl:ssä voisi tietysti olla automaattisesti sulkeutuvat ovet joillaiset olivat helbin hinteissä ja 8500le:ssä ennen ja nobinan ruotsintuonti ihmeissä. Ne ovat suosittuja muualla pohjoismaissa, täällä niitä ovat kohdanneet erityisolosuhteet


Jopa Helb Manneissa on oviautomatiikka, tosin harva kuljettaja sitä osaisi käyttää, ja vielä harvemmassa se enää käytön puutteen takia toimisikaan  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Tuossa kyseisessä VDL:ssä oli tänään ovivikoja (keski -ja takaovi menivät eri aikaan kiinni ja auki)





> Nappia eriaikaan painamalla saa keskioven ja takaoven eri aikaan kiinni ja auki  En kyllä tiedä onko tuossa viikset vai nappi, mutta kyllähän esim. HelBin ovikorjatuissa Volvoissa napeilla voi eri aikaa avata ne ovet, jos on vaikka kuljettaja joka ei "kykene" tms. niitä samaanaikaan painamaan.. Tarkempi kuvaus olisi paikallaan.





> Lisäksi pari videota VDL:stä, joista ensimmäinen on tänään tapahtuneeseen ovivikaan liittyvä.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQYyZ3pTsdg


Tuossa on tarkempi selitys, tai oikeastaan video..  :Smile:  Tuohan ei näytä siltä että keskiovi ja takaovi menevät eri aikaan kiinni, se ei näytä olevan vika, vaan perinteinen "sähkövika", eli keskiovi ei suostu menemään kiinni. Jokaiselle ovellahan on oma nappi joten kuljettaja voi avata ja sulkea ne ihan miten sattuu.

----------


## aki

3.11

452 / VT 495
620 / Helb 9807

Suomenojalla lainassa olleet VT 501 ja 503 ovat palanneet Tuupakkaan, ilmeisesti autot 519 ja 520 ovat vastaavasti menneet takaisin Suomenojalle?

----------


## joboo

2.11

Helb 419 / H45

3.11

Helb 805 / H45
Helb 806 / H45
Helb 815 / 362
Helb 826 / 363
Helb 910 / H45
Helb 911 / H42
Helb 912 / H45
Helb 944 / H40
Helb 945 / H42
Helb 946 / H42
Helb 1130 / H18
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39

----------


## Pera

3.11

h43: HelB 1219 (Volvo 8900LE teli)

----------


## KriZuu

> 3.11
> 
> h43: HelB 1219 (Volvo 8900LE teli)


Mahtaiskohan olla liikkeellä tänäänkin? (4.11)

----------


## Palomaa

> Mahtaiskohan olla liikkeellä tänäänkin? (4.11)


Se oltiin vain viety #903:sen tilalle, syynä myyntilaitteen kettuilu.

3. Marraskuuta.

HelB 930 - h39N
HelB 1219 - h70

----------


## vristo

> Tuossa kyseisessä VDL:ssä oli tänään ovivikoja (keski -ja takaovi menivät eri aikaan kiinni ja auki)


Olisikos mahdollista,  että kuljettaja käytti ovitoimintoja väärin? 

Tuossa VDL Citeassa on tosiaankin kolmet ovinapit: yhdet etuoville, seuraavat keski-ja takaoville, yhdessä ja yhdet vielä vain takaovien käyttöön. Sitä kolmatta nappia tarvitaan siis äärimmäisen harvoin, mutta olisiko kuljettaja käyttänyt ovia kaikista napeista eli takaovet eivät sulkeudu?

----------


## Palomaa

4. Marraskuuta.
HelB 946 - h42

----------


## joboo

4.11

Helb 610 / H45
Helb 911 / H42
Helb 947 / H41
Helb 1129 / H41 & 42
Helb 1130 / H18
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39

Helb 805 hätävilkut päällä malminkartanontiellä klo.16.59. Helb 610 meni hätävilkut päällä kohti neulastietä

----------


## Prompter

5.11.2012

NOF 97 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / h72
HelB 1217 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala) / h70V
NOF 707 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE) / h65A

----------


## Mika123

5.11 n. klo 8:00 Myyrmäessä ehkä hieman erikoinen havainto..  :Smile: 


Helb 1219/S39

----------


## Aleksi.K

05.11.12 Espoo

Nf 93 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e5

Nf 307 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e5

----------


## aki

5.11

v45 / NF 98
v55 / VT 522
v56 / VT 375
535 / Helb 74

----------


## KriZuu

5.11

HelB 316 / h70T

----------


## chauffer

> 5.11 n. klo 8:00 Myyrmäessä ehkä hieman erikoinen havainto.. 
> 
> 
> Helb 1219/S39


Hmm.. mitäs erikoista siinä on? :Laughing:  Tuolla autolla ei liene vakiolinjaa toistaiseksi...

----------


## Mika123

> Hmm.. mitäs erikoista siinä on? Tuolla autolla ei liene vakiolinjaa toistaiseksi...


Myyrmäen suunnalla tuota mallia on olen bongannut tähän asti vain linjalla 510  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

5.11

Helb 610 / H40
Helb 611 / H52

----------


## Palomaa

> Myyrmäen suunnalla tuota mallia on olen bongannut tähän asti vain linjalla 510


Niin, olihan tuo sama #1219 510:lläkin... HelBin aikaan..  :Wink: 
Mutta ei tuolla autolla ole vielä mitään vakiosijoitusta.

5. Marraskuuta.

VT 314 - e13

----------


## Nak

Mutta miksi 1218 jäi välistä  :Shocked:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mutta miksi 1218 jäi välistä


Yhtä hyvä kysymys kuin se, että miksi Nobinalla jätettiin 821 välistä?  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Yhtä hyvä kysymys kuin se, että miksi Nobinalla jätettiin 821 välistä?


Niimpä niimpä.. Tässä meille kaikille pähkinä, mutta osaako kukaan kertoa miksi juuri nuo tyhjänä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Niimpä niimpä.. Tässä meille kaikille pähkinä, mutta osaako kukaan kertoa miksi juuri nuo tyhjänä?


Kyseisen numeron kanssa rimmaavaa rekisterinumeroa ei ollut saatavilla?

----------


## Palomaa

> Kyseisen numeron kanssa rimmaavaa rekisterinumeroa ei ollut saatavilla?


Oli, mutta sittenkun siihen ei tullut mitään niin se meni jollekkin taksikuljetukselle tai jollekkin.

----------


## JT

Ma 5.11. Helsinki

HelB #9811 / 360

----------


## Palomaa

5. Marraskuuta jatkoa.. 
NF 497 / e10K
HelB 911 / h70
VT 562 / h74N

----------


## zige94

5.11.

VT 552 /h74N, tuli varikolta lähdölle 22:50 Puistolasta.

----------


## joboo

5.11

Helb 102 / H39B
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 501 / H70T
Helb 502 / H45
Helb 612 / 363A
Helb 1125 / H70T
Helb 9807 / H45
Helb 9811 / 362
Helb 9937 / 363
Vt 182 / 452

----------


## aki

5.11

v55 / VT 382 (237:n tilalla)

----------


## Palomaa

6. Marraskuuta.
VT 471 - 147KT, aamun eka lähtö

----------


## Prompter

6.11.2012

HelB 19 (Volvo 7000) / h69

----------


## Nak

6.11

Helb 1219 / h43

Pl 885  / h23

----------


## JT

Ti 6.11. Espoo

NF #106 / 550 klo 11.30 aikaan

----------


## Aleksi.K

06.11.2012 Karhusaari

PL 885 (Vdl Citea)/106

----------


## KriZuu

6.11

HelB 113 / h70T

----------


## aki

6.11

v30 / NF 62
v60 / NF 746
v55,57 / VT 553
530 / ÅL 3
650 / VT 375

----------


## zige94

6.11.

HelB 35 /h52A
HelB 19 /h69

----------


## Palomaa

6. Marraskuuta.
VT 219 - e11
HelB 9807 - 620

----------


## Aleksi.K

06.11.12 Leppävaara

NF 61 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/e35V

PL 823 (Volvo 8900le)/205

----------


## Palomaa

6. Marraskuuta jatkoa 
VT 373 / 132N

----------


## joboo

6.11

Helb 101 / S39
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 946 / H56
Helb 9919 / H51
Helb 9928 / H75

Nf 353 / H65A vaihtui pyöräilystadionin kohdalla NF 611 klo 19.00

----------


## aki

6.11

v55 / VT 152 (237:n tilalla)

----------


## Palomaa

7. Marraskuuta.
VT 574 / e11
PL 881 - h58B

----------


## Prompter

7.11.2012

Aamupäivällä
HelB 204 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / h51
NOF 359 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / h72 
Lisäksi linjalla s740 oli jokin Nobinan 2-akselinen 8500LE, mutten nähnyt sen numeroa.

Iltapäivällä
HelB 224 (kaasu-Säffle) / h70V

----------


## joboo

7.11

Helb 6 / H43
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 1217 / H43

----------


## aki

7.11

v51 / VT 174, 340
v53 / VT 372, Tämä on näköjään siirretty Suomenojalta Vantaalle.
v56 / VT 375
v57 / VT 385

----------


## Palomaa

7. Marraskuuta  jatko.

VT 48 (Linnanmäki) / v54  :Shocked: 
HelB 9943 / v35

----------


## KriZuu

7.11

HelB 2 / h70V
HelB 1127 / 730

----------


## b10m55

7.11.2012

NOF 700 (ex HelB 264) / h92

----------


## hana

> v53 / VT 372, Tämä on näköjään siirretty Suomenojalta Vantaalle.


VT 372 ollut Hakunilassa jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## zige94

7.11.

HelB 272 /h70T (Ikarus teli)

----------


## KriZuu

> 7.11.2012
> 
> NOF 700 (ex HelB 264) / h92


Mihin aikaan nähty? Voisin käydä katsomassa (:

----------


## b10m55

> Mihin aikaan nähty? Voisin käydä katsomassa (:


Oli ainakin klo 12.16 lähdöllä Itäkeskuksesta.

----------


## Pera

> HelB 272 /h70T (Ikarus teli)


Ollut vakioauto jo syysliikenteen alusta lähtien.

----------


## joboo

7.11

Helb 74 / 362
Helb 111 / 362
Helb 112 / H45
Helb 419 / H45

----------


## chauffer

> Ollut vakioauto jo syysliikenteen alusta lähtien.


70T:llä ei kyllä ole yhtään teliä vakioautona...

----------


## zige94

8.11.

NF 97 /h76B

----------


## Pera

> 70T:llä ei kyllä ole yhtään teliä vakioautona...


Ainakin klo 20:38 lähtö Kampista ajetaan telillä ja lähes aina tässä lähdössä on ollu tuo HelB 272 :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

8.11.2012 Helsinki

HelB 1219 (Volvo 8900LE teli) / h70V

kuva: http://i.imgur.com/WhpJw.jpg

----------


## MMH

8.11.

HelB 9857/H93

----------


## joboo

8.11

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 501 / H40
Helb 502 / H45
Helb 735 / H45

----------


## Nak

8.11

Nf 605 / 231

----------


## KriZuu

> 8.11
> 
> Helb 204 / S39


Eikös tämä nyt ole ihan ilmiselvä vakio?  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

08.11.12


Helb 273 @ 535 Espoon aseman taukoparkki
Helb 81 @ e81 
Nof 47 @ 213 
Nof 101 @ 213 ( on jo varmaan muodostunu vakioksi)

[offtopic]
sit hieman offia: 
PL 939 @ 540
PL 185 @ 540 
[/offtopic]

----------


## joboo

> 08.11.12
> 
> 
> 
> Helb 81 @ e81


Mikä tämä on? En oo koskaa nähnykkää  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Mikä tämä on? En oo koskaa nähnykkää


Mb Sprinter Helb väreissä  :Very Happy:  onko taksikuljetus tehnyt hankintoja?

----------


## joboo

> Eikös tämä nyt ole ihan ilmiselvä vakio?


Sieltä löytyy matkatavara teline. Ei minun mielestä ole vakio.

----------


## zige94

> Sieltä löytyy matkatavara teline. Ei minun mielestä ole vakio.


Matkatavarateline jäänyt h15A:n ajoista, oli nimittäin h15A:n vakio.

----------


## Palomaa

> Eikös tämä nyt ole ihan ilmiselvä vakio?


Jos mielestäsi tämmöinen auto s39:llä on vakio jossa lentokenttätariffi ja lentokenttälinjasta kertova tarra niin ei siinä mitään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Jos mielestäsi tämmöinen auto s39:llä on vakio jossa lentokenttätariffi ja lentokenttälinjasta kertova tarra niin ei siinä mitään.


Palomaa, tuo sun kuvasi on otettu toukokuussa. Elokuussa on muuttunut vakioautot jne. Ei tuo lentokenttälinjoilla liiku, se on varma  :Wink:  Ja sitäki ennen oli h15A:n vakio ainaki kesäkauden yhdessä 217:n kanssa.

----------


## LimoSWN

08.11

ål #3 (Lahti 402 ) @ 530 espoon keskus.

----------


## Prompter

9.11.2012

NOF 697 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h65A
NOF 698 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h66A

----------


## halla

9.11

PL776@110

----------


## Nak

9.11

Helb / Tk 81 / eP80

----------


## tiuku

9.11.

NOF 444 tai 445 (Volvo 8700 '04, en nähnyt numeroa kun sen verran kaukana olin) siirtoajossa linjakilvet pimeinä Viherlaakson kohdalla kahdentoista aikaan.  :Shocked:

----------


## chauffer

> Palomaa, tuo sun kuvasi on otettu toukokuussa. Elokuussa on muuttunut vakioautot jne. Ei tuo lentokenttälinjoilla liiku, se on varma  Ja sitäki ennen oli h15A:n vakio ainaki kesäkauden yhdessä 217:n kanssa.


Voin kertoa luottamuksella että sekä 204 että 217 ovat lentokenttälinjojen vara-autoja, samoin kuin 9807 tai 9808, vai peräti molemmat  :Eek:  Kaikki vanhat telit jokatapauksessa missä on säilytetty matkatavaratelineet... Toki niitä käytetään vara-autoina muuallakin jos ei muuta löydy sillä hetkellä...

----------


## joboo

8.11

Helb 1 / 363

9.11

Helb 708 / H57
Helb 735 / H45
Helb 9937 / H41

----------


## aki

9.11

v38 / VT 181
453 / VT 186

Linjalla v2 oli taksikuljetuksen MB Cito, auto oli kokovalkoinen mutta takaseinässä luki palvelulinja ja alakulmassa isolla numero 94, olisiko kyseessä ollut ex Tukl 94? http://rvleino.pp.fi/nettibussit/kuv..._myf-194_1.jpg

----------


## Albert

9.11. Helb´in värinen bussi linjalla h97V. Miksi?

----------


## Nak

> 9.11. Helb´in värinen bussi linjalla h97V. Miksi?


Nf 700 ( Scania L94 / Ikarus E94F ) ex. Helb 264  :Wink:

----------


## Aq-Zu

9.11.

HelB 407 / H56

----------


## LimoSWN

> 9.11
> 
> Helb / Tk 81 / eP80


heh.. tänään siellä. Sisällä on kyllä vielä helbiin viittavat merkinnät:Halli 6, helbin kuskin lippis oli,ym

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:49 ----------

09.11.12 


VT 383 @ e31 (Lukemani mukaan vantaalla hetki sit) 
NOF 47 @ 213 (Espoon keskuksessä hätävilkut päällä, perä alhaalla) 
PL 922 @ e42 (Auton huhuttiin menneen takaisin kotkaan?)
HelB 110 @ 195 ( vakioko? oma tieto on olis idässä)
ÅL 1 @ 105 viimeks toisinpäin. 
ÅL 4 @ 530

----------


## Nak

> HelB 110 @ 195 ( vakioko? oma tieto on olis idässä)


Taitaa olla Suomenojan autoja, 505:n vakio

----------


## KriZuu

9.11

HelB 403 / h70T
HelB 1128 / h84

----------


## Palomaa

> ÅL 1 @ 105 viimeks toisinpäin. 
> ÅL 4 @ 530


Vakioita.

9. Marraskuuta 

HelB 1219 / h43

----------


## joboo

9.11

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 204 / H43
Helb 501 / H45
Helb 502 / H45
Helb 911 / H18
Helb 1101 / H40
Helb 1125 / 362

----------


## Palomaa

9. Marraskuuta - 10. Marraskuuta yö.
VT 571 - 400N

----------


## chauffer

> Taitaa olla Suomenojan autoja, 505:n vakio


On Ruhan vakio auto, lainassa Suomenojalla..

----------


## Aq-Zu

10.11.

HelB 1127 (Tilaajaväritys Lahti Scala) - H96

----------


## Palomaa

10. Marraskuuta.
VT 453 / 453
NF 745 - 231

----------


## Joonas Pio

10.11.

NF 707 / h66
PL 777 / h67
HelB 1003 / h70T
NF 613 / h72

----------


## joboo

10.11

Helb 1126 / H45

11.11 yö

Helb 2 / H39N
Helb 316 / H39N

----------


## Joonas Pio

11.11.

HelB 911 / h18
HelB 1204 / h40
HelB 1219 / h43
NF 403, 477 / h72
NF 618 / 248A

----------


## joboo

11.11

Helb 1009 / H45
Helb 1010 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
VT 1207 / 453

----------


## Palomaa

> VT 1207 / 453


Ajaa vakiona pari lähtöä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 12.11.2012

VT 8:ssa on logojen sekamelskaa: keulassa ei ole mitään logoa, ovipuolella Veolian logo ja kuljettajan puolella Westendin Linjan logo.

----------


## zige94

12.11.

NF 807 /h75A

----------


## Prompter

12.11.2012 Helsinki

HelB 1219 (Volvo 8900LE teli) / h70V

----------


## tiuku

12.11.

ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530
NOF 323 (Carrus City L '00) / e25

----------


## joboo

12.11

Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Palomaa

> Helsinki 12.11.2012
> 
> VT 8:ssa on logojen sekamelskaa: keulassa ei ole mitään logoa, ovipuolella Veolian logo ja kuljettajan puolella Westendin Linjan logo.


Kuulopuhetta: Kuljettajan puolen Westendin logossa oli poisto-ongelmia, eli ei ollut lähtenyt irti samalla tavalla kuin toinen puoli. 

12. Marraskuuta.

NF 812 - 121
PL 799 (UOF-404) - 106

----------


## Carrusfani

12.11


e81/Helb 81

----------


## JT

Ma 12.11.

NF #61 / 270A
NF #98 / 85
NF #429 / 165
NF #619 / 270

----------


## Nak

12.11

Nf 735 / 165

----------


## KriZuu

12.11

NF 699 / h65A

----------


## joboo

12.11

Helb 419 / H45
Helb 501 / H45
Helb 502 / 362

----------


## kuukanko

> VT 8:ssa on logojen sekamelskaa: keulassa ei ole mitään logoa, ovipuolella Veolian logo ja kuljettajan puolella Westendin Linjan logo.


Nyt myös keulassa on Veolian logo ja kuljettajan puolella Westendin logon tilalle on laitettu Veolian logo.

----------


## Prompter

13.11.2012 Helsinki 

NOF 721 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h65A
HelB 1207:sta lienee tullut h70V:n vakio.

----------


## joboo

13.11

Helb 502 / H18
Helb 1001 / S39
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 1219 / S39 (lähti 1220 pysäkiltä 12.32. Oikeasti olisi pitännyt lähteä 12.35 mutta lähtikin 1237 pysäkiltä)

----------


## tiuku

13.11.

ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530

----------


## Joonas Pio

13.11.

PL 841 / e4

----------


## Aq-Zu

13.11.

HelB #1110 / H68
HelB #9862 / H79
NF #602 / H21V

----------


## Palomaa

13. Marraskuuta.
ÅL 6 - 105

----------


## Nak

13.11

Nf 67 / 165
Nf 134 / 122
Nf 430 / 112
Nf 601 / h21V
Nf 603 / 160
Nf 605 / 121

----------


## tiuku

> 13.11.
> 
> ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530





> 13. Marraskuuta.
> ÅL 6 - 105


Ovat ilmeisesti vaihdettu päikseen.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ovat ilmeisesti vaihdettu päikseen.


#18 korvasi #4
#3, 6 vuorotellen korvasi #18

----------


## LimoSWN

Eilisen ja tän päivän kolinat

12.11.2012

Nof 429 @ 165 (klovin auto
Nof 285 (eev, Ikarus) @ 550B (leppävaarasta itään)

------------------------------------------------
13.11.2012 

Nof 874 @ e65 (klovin auto)
Nof 114 @ 25A ( 112:n auto ) 
Nof 738 (scala) @ 165N  ( vuorolla tänään 2 scalaa illassa, kuin myös klovista )

----------


## Palomaa

> Nof 114 @ 25A ( 112:n auto )


Hehheh, vihdoinkin tuo kirottu #114 on mennyt Kloviin, ja edes vähän parempi #430 tullut tilalle.

----------


## joboo

13.11

Helb 246 / H45
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## halla

14.11

PL701 @ 504
PL707 @ 504

----------


## Carrusfani

14.11

Helb 81/e81
NF 814/s270a

----------


## LimoSWN

> Hehheh, vihdoinkin tuo kirottu #114 on mennyt Kloviin, ja edes vähän parempi #430 tullut tilalle.


paitsi, että 25/A pitäisi olla uudet vdl:t ajossa jokaisella vuorolla. ei tommosta ikarusta jossa ei ole edes eev-laitteistoa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

14.11.

NF 700 (Ikarus E94F) / H94B

----------


## joboo

14.11

Helb 501 / h57
Helb 610 / h45

----------


## Prompter

14.11.2012 Helsinki

VT 491 (Irisbus Crossway LE OP:n mainoksissa) / s74
eikös tämä ole s973:n vakioautoja?
NOF 359 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / s612K

----------


## zige94

> 14.11.2012 Helsinki
> 
> VT 491 (Irisbus Crossway LE OP:n mainoksissa) / s74
> eikös tämä ole s973:n vakioautoja?


On ainakin ollut, toisaalta s74:llä ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut "vakio"autoa, tietty joitaki autoja listassa on, mutta 3 HSL-väritteistä Crossaria siellä enään on, 2 Veolia väreissä olevaa (numerot vaihtelevat) ja sitten VT 136.

----------


## LimoSWN

14.11.2012
nof #329 @ 160k
Nof #493 @ 165 (edittinä) takaanta puuttuu penkki.
Nof #735 @ 165V 
Nof #871 @ e65 

molemmat korvaa jotain autoja. Omien laskujen mukaan kiviruukista puuttu 5 autoa. 
nof 822,823,491,492,497,499 

joku kertokoon missä noi autot menee. eli pyydän haintoa ko. autoista.

----------


## Prompter

14.11.2012 Jatkoa:

NOF 401 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / s550
NOF 136 Vermo-tilausajossa Pitäjänmäen aseman kohdalla klo 16:15.

----------


## Pera

14.11

h51: HelB 213 (Volvo 8500LE maakaasuteli)

----------


## Palomaa

14. Marraskuuta.
NF 297 - 112
VT 166 - 111
NF 430 - 112

----------


## tiuku

14.11.

ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530

----------


## Nak

> nof,491,497,499 
> 
> joku kertokoon missä noi autot menee. eli pyydän haintoa ko. autoista.


491 ja 489 korvaavat toisiaan tänään. 497 ja 499 ovat Klovin autoja muutenkin. Loput varmaan korjaamolla 493 on näemmä 492:n tilalla ja scala 493:n paikalla  :Wink: 

14.11

Nf 92 / 107
Nf 324 / 122A

----------


## VHi

14.11. aamulla h51 / HelB 213. 

Toivottavasti ei pysyvä sijoitus  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

14.11

Helb 102 / S39
Helb 246 / H45
Helb 935 / H45
Helb 957 / H42
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / H43
VT 481 / 453

----------


## LimoSWN

Vielä lisätäkseni:

14.11.12

nof # 122 @ 213N  :Very Happy:  jotain uutta tällekkin linjalle. mukava auto,kuminauhamainen kiihtyvyys.

----------


## joboo

15.11

Helb 25 / H45
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.11.2012 Helsinki

Helb 20 (Volvo 7000)/415

Nf 605 (Volvo 8700LE teli)/247A

----------


## Nak

15.11

Helb 1005 / 102T

----------


## joboo

15.11

Helb 22 / H54
Helb 246 / H45
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 1001 / S39
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## LimoSWN

15.11.12

Nof #662 @ 165
Nof #77 @213 ( hätärit päällä Kauklahden asemalla)
Nof #824 @ e21/e22 ( täällä on siis yksi kiviruukin autoista)
Nof #491 @ 165N ( se on palannut takaisin)

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 16.11.2012

Andersson 72 / 109 (vielä WL-teipeissä)

----------


## Huppu

Pe 16.11.2012
h64: PL 794 (uusi Volvo 8900LE, kerrankin jotain erillaista tällä linjalla joka ajetaan tavallisesti Lahti Scalalla tai Volvo 8700LE busseilla).

----------


## tiuku

16.11.

VT 174 (Carrus City L '01) / 530

----------


## Palomaa

16. Marraskuuta.

VT 573 - 147
ÅL 18 - e16
NF 700 - h94

----------


## joboo

16.11

Helb 1207 / S39

----------


## Palomaa

> 16.11
> 
> Helb 1207 / S39


Myös 1206 oli s39:llä, havaittu Kampissa.

----------


## JT

Pe 16.11. Vantaa

NF #807 / 73
NF #817 / 63

----------


## zige94

16.11.

NF 720 /h76B

----------


## Prompter

16.11.2012

NOF 707 (HelBin laina Volvo B12BLE 8700LE) / h72 
Vakio, mutta... lähti valkoista savua sauhuten Rautatientorilta matkustajat kyydissään. Bussista haistoi selvästi savun pistävän hajun ainakin sen vielä lähtölaiturissa ollessa. Savu tuli bussin keskiosasta, kuskin puolelta.

----------


## zige94

> 16.11.2012
> 
> NOF 707 (HelBin laina Volvo B12BLE 8700LE) / h72 
> Vakio, mutta... lähti valkoista savua sauhuten Rautatientorilta matkustajat kyydissään. Bussista haistoi selvästi savun pistävän hajun ainakin sen vielä lähtölaiturissa ollessa. Savu tuli bussin keskiosasta, kuskin puolelta.


Olisiko jarruista tullut... Joitakin kuukausia sitten oli vastaava h72:lle 697-699 Scalalla (HelBin laina Scalat). Huomattiin tutun kuskin kanssa matkappa Tapanilan erälle, ja erällä sitten vaihtokuskin kanssa asiaa tutkailtiin, ja näytti tulevan jarruista. Savutti kyllä mukavasti ja matkustajat huolissaan katseli.

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko jarruista tullut...


Heittäisin rahani ennemmin lisälämmittimen toimintahäiriön piikkiin  :Smile:  vanhetessa ne kuluu ja polttoainetta valuu palopesään liikaa ja se haisee

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tänään iltapäivällä matkustin linjalla 212 Nobinan bussilla 77 aina Nihtisillasta Elielinaukiolle. Ikkunat ovat melko sumeana ja jotenkin sisätilojen olemus on myös melkolailla nuhjuinen. Ei tuollaisella bussilla ole mitenkään ilo matkustaa tuollaisia vähän pidempiä matkoja.

----------


## chauffer

> Heittäisin rahani ennemmin lisälämmittimen toimintahäiriön piikkiin  vanhetessa ne kuluu ja polttoainetta valuu palopesään liikaa ja se haisee


Muuten hyvä mutta Scalan lisälämmitin lienee noissakin oikealla ihan takanurkassa  :Laughing:  Kaikki meidän autot rikotaan siellä  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Muuten hyvä mutta Scalan lisälämmitin lienee noissakin oikealla ihan takanurkassa  Kaikki meidän autot rikotaan siellä


Miten niitä hajotetaan, jos jarrut kuumenevat ja alkavat savuttamaan?  :Wink:  Tai no, ei ikinä saatu selville oliko kyseessä jarrut, mutta kun ei haissut palaneelle ja tuli valkoista savua niin pienen seisonnan jälkeen uusi kuski jatkoi matkaa varikon luvalla..

----------


## Nak

> Muuten hyvä mutta Scalan lisälämmitin lienee noissakin oikealla ihan takanurkassa  Kaikki meidän autot rikotaan siellä


Alkuperäinen Prompterin havaintohan koskikin Volvo 8700LE:tä  :Wink:  Eikös uudemmissa Scaloissakin lisälämmitin ole vasemmalla puolella kyljessä noin bussin keskivaiheilla  :Shocked: 

16.11

Nf 361 / 122A
Nf 730 / 160KT

----------


## chauffer

> Alkuperäinen Prompterin havaintohan koskikin Volvo 8700LE:tä  Eikös uudemmissa Scaloissakin lisälämmitin ole vasemmalla puolella kyljessä noin bussin keskivaiheilla


Sorry, niinpäs olikin juu volvosta kyse  :Redface:

----------


## joboo

16.11

Helb 101 / H39N
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
Nf 797 / 474

----------


## aulis

16.11.

HelB 220 / 70V
Kamalaa vinkunaa kuului moottorista, ihan kuin joku eläin siellä tuskissaan huutaisi. Aina kaasuttaessa siis. Enpä ole ennen moista ääntä bussista kuullut  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 16.11.
> 
> HelB 220 / 70V
> Kamalaa vinkunaa kuului moottorista, ihan kuin joku eläin siellä tuskissaan huutaisi. Aina kaasuttaessa siis. Enpä ole ennen moista ääntä bussista kuullut


Tässä video tuosta 220:sta, moottori vinkuminen kuuluu selvästi.  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tässä video tuosta 220:sta, moottori vinkuminen kuuluu selvästi.


     Jouduin matkustamaan usean kerran tuossa bussissa linjalla s39 parin päivän sisällä muutama viikko sitten. Meteli oli aivan hirveä  Suotakoon se vaihteeksi muillekin matkustajille!

----------


## chauffer

> Tässä video tuosta 220:sta, moottori vinkuminen kuuluu selvästi.


Turbon ahtoputki vuotaa...

----------


## MMH

17.11.12

HelB 1127/h85N (lisälähto 3.00)

HelB 1005/h70T

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.11.

Veolian linjalla 145 ollut Irisbus ajoi ojaan Kaitaantiellä

----------


## zige94

17.11.

NF 677 /h76A

----------


## joboo

17.11

Helb 216 / H70T
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1006 / H45
Helb 1007 / H45
Helb 1107 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 9803 / H75

----------


## Pera

17.11

519: HelB 9808 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) :Smile: 
NF 631:n on asennettu ilmastointi

----------


## Nak

18.11

Nf 631 / h55, lisäksi löytyi turvaohjaamo, kamerat ja peruutuskamera mökkelö takaata. Viimeisin on kyllä turhin varuste ikinä, linssi on aina täynnä likaa, harjapesukone ei sitä pysty pesemään ja ne on asennettu niin korkealle, ettei sitä yletä itse puhdistamaan  :Very Happy:  peruutusnäkymä on aina harmaa 
Nf 774 / 248A

Vt 83 / 453
Vt 86 / 452K

----------


## hana

> Nf 631 / h55, lisäksi löytyi turvaohjaamo, kamerat ja peruutuskamera mökkelö takaata. Viimeisin on kyllä turhin varuste ikinä, linssi on aina täynnä likaa, harjapesukone ei sitä pysty pesemään ja ne on asennettu niin korkealle, ettei sitä yletä itse puhdistamaan  peruutusnäkymä on aina harmaa


Joissakin jakeluautoissa on peruutuskamerassa suojamuovi, joka laskeutuu kun alkaa peruuttamaan ja kameranlinssi pysyy puhtaana.

----------


## tiuku

18.11.

NOF 774 (Volvo 8500LE '10) / 231N

----------


## Palomaa

19. Marraskuuta.
PL 885 (VDL Citea SLE-129) - 205, Eikös tämän pitänyt lähteä jo aikoja sitten?  :Shocked:

----------


## Prompter

19.11.2012

NOF 705 (Volvo B12BLE 8500LE teli) / h65A
HelB 1126 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h51

----------


## Nak

19.11

Nf 405 / 213

----------


## Prompter

Jatkoa 19.11.2012

VT 475 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / s516
PL 832 ja 852 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402 teli) / h64
HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h70V
NOF 353 (jälkivarusteltu Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / h77A
NOF 288 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s740
NOF 434 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / s740
NOF 699 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h65A

----------


## JT

> 19. Marraskuuta.
> PL 885 (VDL Citea SLE-129) - 205


Vaihdettu päivän aikana PL #837:ään 205:llä.

----------


## tiuku

19.11.

ÅL 3 (Lahti 402 '97) / 530

----------


## LimoSWN

19.11.12

Leppävaara klo 16.02
nof 822 @ e22 (Kiviruukin auto. Tämä ainakin löytyi, vielä 823 ja 824, sekä ne 8700:t)

----------


## ode98

Tämäpä se Nobinan taso on tällä hetkellä! http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_katso_kuvat/

----------


## sm3

> Tämäpä se Nobinan taso on tällä hetkellä! http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_katso_kuvat/


Käyhän noita hyytymisiä kaikille. Edellisen viikon lauantaina oli Savolinjan Lahti Eagle 560 hyytynyt keskelle liikenneympyrää (Helsingin) Itäkeskuksen kohdalla. Onko se sitten Savonlinjojen taso nykyään?

----------


## Nak

19.11

Nf 362 / e43

----------


## zige94

> Käyhän noita hyytymisiä kaikille. Edellisen viikon lauantaina oli Savolinjan Lahti Eagle 560 hyytynyt keskelle liikenneympyrää (Helsingin) Itäkeskuksen kohdalla. Onko se sitten Savonlinjojen taso nykyään?


Tai Veolian bussi simahti Viikin moottoritien pysäkille. Onko se sitten Veolian taso nykyään? Eri firmojen autoja simahtelee joka päivä. Eli ihan tavanomaista on löytää edes yksi esim. HelBin, Veolian tai Nobinan auto sammuneena/päivä. Kaikesta ei vain uutisoida.

----------


## JT

Ma 19.11. Espoo

NF #106 / 35V
NF #298 / 315

----------


## LimoSWN

19.11.12

PL 885 @ 106 (mulla on kuva sen tiedoista)
Nof 737 @ e28K
NOf 827 @ e29T ( kiviruukki )
PL 799 @ 205
Nof 713 @ e35V ( e28 ja e35 vaihtanu autoja keskenään )
Nof 828 (kiviruukki) @ e24T
Nof 729 @ 35V
Nof 55 @ 206A
Nof 92 @ 212,213
Nof 825 (kiviruukki) @ e51
Nof 323 @ e35

----------


## aulis

> 19.11.12
> 
> PL 885 @ 106


Myös linjalla 110 (havainto äsken). Kierrothan ovat yhteiset, mutta sanoinpas silti :p

----------


## Nak

19.11

Vt 333 / 111T

----------


## chauffer

> Tai Veolian bussi simahti Viikin moottoritien pysäkille. Onko se sitten Veolian taso nykyään? Eri firmojen autoja simahtelee joka päivä. Eli ihan tavanomaista on löytää edes yksi esim. HelBin, Veolian tai Nobinan auto sammuneena/päivä. Kaikesta ei vain uutisoida.


Jos sitten suhteutetaan nuo hyytymisten lukumäärät ajokilometreihin niin niitä sattuu itseasiassa aika vähän  :Laughing:  Esim. Helbin osaan 700-sarjan Manneista tuli neljässä vuodessa 580 tuhatta kilometriä...

----------


## Palomaa

> Esim. Helbin osaan 700-sarjan Manneista tuli neljässä vuodessa 580 tuhatta kilometriä...


Eli enemmän kuin johonkin Jokeri-autoon sopimuksen alkamisesta lähtien, kesällä jossain autossa (numeroa) en muista, niin meni vasta 500 rikki.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Eli enemmän kuin johonkin Jokeri-autoon sopimuksen alkamisesta lähtien, kesällä jossain autossa (numeroa) en muista, niin meni vasta 500 rikki.


Jokerit seisoi yhteen aikaan taukoja Westendissä monta tuntia päivässä, Helbin pitkän sarjan autot liikkuvat tällä hetkellä pahimmillaan klo. 04.40-04.00. Eli vajaa tunti vuorokaudessa varikolla... ja kuljettajan vaihdot lennossa...  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Eli vajaa tunti vuorokaudessa varikolla...


No sitten se on täysin eri asia, mutta silti Jokeri-autot ovat huonommassa kunnossa kun 700-sarjalaistet mannit..  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

Nobinan Vdl pohjastaan kiinni Kauniaisissa Bredantiellä juuri äsken. Ajanut(yrittänyt) rakenteilla olevan liikentenjakajan yli  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Jokerit seisoi yhteen aikaan taukoja Westendissä monta tuntia päivässä, Helbin pitkän sarjan autot liikkuvat tällä hetkellä pahimmillaan klo. 04.40-04.00. Eli vajaa tunti vuorokaudessa varikolla... ja kuljettajan vaihdot lennossa...


Jokeri onkin vähän huono esimerkki tässä kun on niin ruuhkapainotteinen linja. Keskipäivällä ja illalla ei aja montaa autoa  :Very Happy:  Samanikäiseen Nf-Volvoon, kun 700-Manne, kääntyi eilen illalla 634tkm mittariin  :Smile:  Autot tykkää että niillä ajetaan, ruuhkabusseihin ei paljoa kerry kilometrejä, kun esim. 02-Ikaruksissa on menossa nyt vasta 1-milj. kilometriä rikki
E: piti vielä lisätä, että e28:n Scalat ovat kolmevuotiaita   ja taulussa on pitkälti yli 600tkm  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Turbon ahtoputki vuotaa...


Ei mikään uusi juttu vanhemmissa Volvoissa. Jotkut edesmenneistä laatikko-Wiimoistakin huusivat viimeisinä vuosinaan kuin pistetyt siat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Jokeri onkin vähän huono esimerkki tässä kun on niin ruuhkapainotteinen linja. Keskipäivällä ja illalla ei aja montaa autoa  Samanikäiseen Nf-Volvoon, kun 700-Manne, kääntyi eilen illalla 634tkm mittariin  Autot tykkää että niillä ajetaan, ruuhkabusseihin ei paljoa kerry kilometrejä, kun esim. 02-Ikaruksissa on menossa nyt vasta 1-milj. kilometriä rikki
> E: piti vielä lisätä, että e28:n Scalat ovat kolmevuotiaita   ja taulussa on pitkälti yli 600tkm


700-sarjan Mannit oli 4-vuotiaita syksyllä
2010  :Smile:  .Tämän päivän kilometri määrää en tiedä mutta yritän tarkistella huomenna...

----------


## Nak

> 700-sarjan Mannit oli 4-vuotiaita syksyllä
> 2010  .Tämän päivän kilometri määrää en tiedä mutta yritän tarkistella huomenna...


Eikai? 707-709 käyttöönotettu 1/07 jolloin olisivat olleet reilu 3,5v vanhoja ja 727-736 7/07 jolloin olivat vähän reippaan kolmevuotisia mun matikkapäällä  :Biggrin:  Jälkimmäiselle Man-sarjalle toki linja 345 kerryttänyt hyvin kilsoja(ja 360-364). Paljonkohan mahtaa olla 504-505:n mittarissa, kun ajoivat alkuun 611:llä ja sittemmin kai pitkää päivää h14:lla

----------


## joboo

> Paljonkohan mahtaa olla 504-505:n mittarissa, kun ajoivat alkuun 611:llä ja sittemmin kai pitkää päivää h14:lla


Nämä tais myös välillä ajaa 452 ja 453:llakin?

----------


## LimoSWN

> E: piti vielä lisätä, että e28:n Scalat ovat kolmevuotiaita   ja taulussa on pitkälti yli 600tkm


Nobinan 01 city L sarjassa 62 oli tässä viimekuun puolessa välissä jo miljoona 14 ja rapiat mittarissa. Eli ympäri menny. 
vastaava 97 keräili vasta miljoonaa.

----------


## zige94

20.11.

NF 351 /h76A

----------


## tiuku

20.11.

ÅL 15 (Lahti Scala '11) / 530

----------


## chauffer

> Eikai? 707-709 käyttöönotettu 1/07 jolloin olisivat olleet reilu 3,5v vanhoja ja 727-736 7/07 jolloin olivat vähän reippaan kolmevuotisia mun matikkapäällä  Jälkimmäiselle Man-sarjalle toki linja 345 kerryttänyt hyvin kilsoja(ja 360-364). Paljonkohan mahtaa olla 504-505:n mittarissa, kun ajoivat alkuun 611:llä ja sittemmin kai pitkää päivää h14:lla


Mun täytyy mennä takaisin matikan tunneille  :Redface:

----------


## zige94

20.11.

VT 311/s74

----------


## joboo

20.11

Helb 220 / H45
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 901 / H70T
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 912 / H45
Helb 1010 / H45
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39

----------


## ana

Vantaa 20.11. aamu

Nf #444 v43, korkea Volvo 8700 näytti äkkipäätään aika oudolle LE-mallisten seassa, ei oo moiseen näkyyn tottunu näillä kulmilla  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

21.11.

HelB #1126 / h70T

----------


## joboo

21.11

Helb 204 / H45
Helb 220 / H45
Helb 226 / H43
Helb 501 / H40

----------


## tiuku

21.11.

ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530

----------


## zige94

21.11.

NF 699 /h65A (ruuhkassa)

----------


## Prompter

21.11.2012

NOF 700 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F) / h92
NOF 432 (Volvo B7RLE City L, HELMI) / h94

----------


## Nak

20.11

Vt 381 / 111T,

21.11

And 14 / 109, oli eilenkin, mutta eilen en uskonut silmiäni  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 21.11
> 
> And 14 / 109, oli eilenkin, mutta eilen en uskonut silmiäni


Andersson 14 lienee tämä. Oliko se missä värityksessä/tunnuksissa?

----------


## Palomaa

> Andersson 14 lienee tämä. Oliko se missä värityksessä/tunnuksissa?


Tuo #14 ja #99 ovat täysvalkoisia.

.... ellei Nak puhu tästä:

Andersson #14 (Scania Scala 6x2)

----------


## Nak

Joo, ei sentään mikään Scala. Kokovalkoinen Crossari Westendin nimillä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joo, ei sentään mikään Scala. Kokovalkoinen Crossari Westendin nimillä


Näin oletinkin, eli se on siis tuo linkittämässäni kuvassa oleva bussi. Tiesin kyllä, että Eilakaislan kokomainokset on riisuttu pois, ja siksi kysyinkin missä värityksessä se on nyt. Ja tähän Nak jo vastasikin.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_keskustassa/ ja http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...518360603.html

ja taas  :Sad:  sinne voisi kohta suunnitella jotain aitoja tms. jotta ihmiset eivät poukkoilisi missä sattuu. Ihminen on lähes yhtä tyhmä eläin kuin poro, ihminen ei osaa väistää peruuttavaa ajoneuvoa, poro ei osaa väistää myöskään kohti tulevaa. 
Tuo nyt kuitenkin näyttäisi olevan samaisessa kohtaa kuin parin viikon takainen onnettomuus, ja suojatien kohdalla. Heijastin olisi myös halpa henkivakuutus

----------


## vristo

> sinne voisi kohta suunnitella jotain aitoja tms. jotta ihmiset eivät poukkoilisi missä sattuu.


Göteborgin alueella ja sen ympäristössä on kunnolliset bussiterminaalit (tyyliin "Kamppi") kaikkialla, missä on vähänkin enemmän kulkijoita. Bussia odotetaan omassa tilassaan ja bussin tulo avaa aina kulloinkin oikean lähtöportin. Bussien kulkuväylille ei jalankulkijoita päästetä.

Tässä pari esimerkkiä:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...12513030_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...10239605_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...48831479_n.jpg

----------


## joboo

21.11

Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 9806 / H43
Helb 9807 / H45

----------


## Palomaa

> Tässä pari esimerkkiä:


Noita pitäisi ja olisi hyvä tehdä seuraaville asemille joita olisi kumminkin vain muutama; Elielinaukio, Rautatientori, Tikkurila ja Leppävaara.

----------


## zige94

> Noita pitäisi ja olisi hyvä tehdä seuraaville asemille joita olisi kumminkin vain muutama; Elielinaukio, Rautatientori, Tikkurila ja Leppävaara.


No Tikkurilan asemakeskuksen rakennustyöt ovat alkaneet jo. Saa nähä mitä silloin tulee. En nyt muista minkälainen bussiterminaali suunnitelmiin kuului.

----------


## Nak

Liikennevalo-ohjaus olisi hyvä noille suojateille, jos ne kaksi suojatietä muunnettaisiin yhdeksi leveämmäksi siihen päähän ja aidataan ne kulmat umpeen. Liikennevalotkaan ei poista riskejä täysin, sillä ihmiset valitettavan usein juoksevat punaista päin :/ Vartijoille sakotusoikeus punaista päin kävelystä voisi ehkäistä sitäkin ongelmaa  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

22.11.2012

HelB 39 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402) / h57
VT 158 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s633
NOF 291 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s612K

----------


## zige94

22.11.

NF 477 /v63

----------


## joboo

22.11

Helb 1 / H42

----------


## LimoSWN

22.11.12

Nof 730 @ 165 ( tapiolan linjojen autoja, mm e10,e15,107,)

----------


## Nak

> 22.11.12
> 
> Nof 730 @ 165 ( tapiolan linjojen autoja, mm e10,e15,107,)


22.11

Nf 491 / e5

----------


## Palomaa

> Nof 730 @ 165 ( tapiolan linjojen autoja, mm e10,e15,107,)


Tuo #730 on kyllä pääosin e10/K, välillä saattaa olla missä sattuu Nobinan jännien kiertojen ansiosta, mutta se on kyllä ihan e10/K vakio, ei minkään e15:n tai 107:an.

----------


## zige94

> 22.11.12
> 
> Nof 730 @ 165 ( tapiolan linjojen autoja, mm e10,e15,107,)





> Tuo #730 on kyllä pääosin e10/K, välillä saattaa olla missä sattuu Nobinan jännien kiertojen ansiosta, mutta se on kyllä ihan e10/K vakio, ei minkään e15:n tai 107:an.


Oonko mä tippunut jo kärryiltä.. Eikö 107:lla ole teli autot enään käytössä?

----------


## Rehtori

22.11.2012

Helb 227 / S39
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## Palomaa

> Eikö 107:lla ole teli autot enään käytössä?


#730 on pätkä-Scala.

Ja mitä 107:aan tulee, niin kyllä siellä Volvo-pätkiäkin on aika usein, Volvo City L:iä ja 8700sia.
1 2

----------


## zige94

> #730 on pätkä-Scala.
> 
> Ja mitä 107:aan tulee, niin kyllä siellä Volvo-pätkiäkin on aika usein, Volvo City L:iä ja 8700sia.
> 1 2


Kyllä sen tiedän ettp 730 on pätkä-scala. Havaintoni perustuivatkin kesään/viime syksy-kevät aikatauluihin, kun en muita kun telejä siellä ollut nähnyt  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> kun en muita kun telejä siellä ollut nähnyt


Joo, alkuunhan siellä oli telejä, mutta kun Nobina tiedetään, autot vaihtuu nopeasti jos telillä ei ole käyttöä ja näin näköjään kans käy.
Mutta siihen voi olla syynsä miksi ei ole telejä, jos on hiljainen linja koska 105 menee aika samaa reittiä (toki pieni ero) Ylismäentieltä 105:n käännyttyä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joo, alkuunhan siellä oli telejä, mutta kun Nobina tiedetään, autot vaihtuu nopeasti jos telillä ei ole käyttöä ja näin näköjään kans käy.
> Mutta siihen voi olla syynsä miksi ei ole telejä, jos on hiljainen linja koska 105 menee aika samaa reittiä (toki pieni ero) Ylismäentieltä 105:n käännyttyä.


Ei linjalla 107 taida teliautoista pyöriä enää kuin 748. Ja 107 on kierrossa 121:n ja 122:n kanssa, niin se pyörii tasaisesti noillakin linjoilla, joten ei sitä edes välttämättä näe joka päivä 107:llä.

HSL on suunnitellut vähentävänsä linjan 105 tarjontaa ja lisäävänsä linjan 107 tarjontaa, joten 107 on siis se kuormitetumpi noista kahdesta.

----------


## JT

Olarin paketissa (linjat 107, 121, 122) tilaaja on pyrkinyt sijoittamaan kohteen kolme teliä yleensä linjojen 121 ja 122 kuormitetuimpiin lähtöihin. Riippuen siitä, millaisiin autokiertoihin nämä kuormitetut lähdöt kuuluvat tilaajan kaavioissa, on telejä saattanut esiintyä myös linjalla 107, yleensä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, jolloin mitoituksellisesti todellista tarvetta telille ei välttämättä edes ole mutta siitä maksetaan teliauton yksikköhintojen mukaista liikennöintikorvausta.

Esimerkkinä linjojen E10 ja E15 kohteessa pari teliä on E15:n kuormitetuimpia lähtöjä varten. Nykyisissä kaavioissa 10 ja 15 ovat keskenään kierrätyksessä tiettyyn aikaan päivästä, jolloin teliauto käy myös linjalla 10 (vaikka mitouksen kannalta tarvetta ei olisi) johtuen siitä, että linjan 15 kuormitettu lähtö osuu sellaiseen autokiertoon.

----------


## joboo

22.11

Helb 204 / H70T
Helb 220 / H45
Helb 222 / H63
Helb 226 / H43
Helb 501 / H40
Helb 503  / H40
Helb 610 / 363A
Helb 937 / H45

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuo #730 on kyllä pääosin e10/K, välillä saattaa olla missä sattuu Nobinan jännien kiertojen ansiosta, mutta se on kyllä ihan e10/K vakio, ei minkään e15:n tai 107:an.


Omat havainnot tuosta 730:sta perustuu juuri puolivuotta olarissa töissä olleena. 730 oli joka aamu 107:lla kuin myös lounarilla, illalla n. 15-17 välillä saattoi olla jo e10/e15  linjoilla. Usein tapiolan kautta himaan tulin. Tänään juttelin kuskin kanssa Mankin kääntöpaikalla, joka totesi auton olevan nyt pelkästään kiviruukissa, joten tämä omalta osaltani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:34 ----------

22.11.12

nof 823 @ 165N ( se on taas täällä! )

----------


## Palomaa

> joka totesi auton olevan nyt pelkästään kiviruukissa


Mitä minä nyt tässä e10:n varrella oon noiden scalojen tulosta lähtien Concordialle, tässä lokakuulta 2009 niin siitä lähtien se 730 on kyllä pyörinyt tossa e10/K:lla, kyllä se voi eksyä muuallekkin mutta pääsääntöisesti olen sen tossa nähnyt.

Ja voihan kuljettaja todeta että se on nyt Kiviruukissa, fine. Autoja voidaan siirtää varikoiden välillä niinkuin tiedät ja nyt se ollaan sitten siirretty sinne.




> nof 823 @ 165N ( se on taas täällä! )


Käviköhän huollossa, en usko että tämä kovin iso uutinen on jos siellä on ollut samanlainen tilalla.  :Very Happy: 

Mutta samapa tuo, antaa tän #730:n keskustelun olla tässä, nousi näin iso aihe yhdestä Scalasta.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

23.11

Nf 149 / e27
Nf 323 / e5
Nf 619 / e3

----------


## LimoSWN

> Omat havainnot tuosta 730:sta perustuu juuri puolivuotta olarissa töissä olleena. 730 oli joka aamu 107:lla kuin myös lounarilla, illalla n. 15-17 välillä saattoi olla jo e10/e15  linjoilla. Usein tapiolan kautta himaan tulin. Tänään juttelin kuskin kanssa Mankin kääntöpaikalla, joka totesi auton olevan nyt pelkästään kiviruukissa, joten tämä omalta osaltani.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:34 ----------
> 
> 22.11.12
> 
> nof 823 @ 165N ( se on taas täällä! )


siis: 22.11.12
NOF 149 @ 213N

Lisäys: nak tuli muistuttaneeksi tuolla merkinnällä

----------


## joboo

23.11

Helb 408 / H45
Helb 736 / H45

----------


## Nak

23.11

Helb 1219 / h39

Nf 487 / 613

----------


## tiuku

23.11.

VT 556 (Irisbus Crossway LE '10) / 530

----------


## aulis

23.11.

NF 358 / h72

----------


## zige94

23.11.

NF 732 /h76A

----------


## LimoSWN

23.11.12

nof 822 @ e22/e23 ( puuttuu muuten nobina teipit edestä oven yläpuolelta ja takaa)
nof 825 @ e25
nof 829 @ e29
nof 826 @ e22
nof 406 @e28k

PL 872 @ 110

nof 491 @ e5 (nof 661 tilalla)
nof 492 @ e5

----------


## Nak

23.11

Helb 57 / h54, tuoreet Helb värit  :Shocked: 

Nf 338 / 740

----------


## chauffer

> 23.11
> 
> Helb 57 / h54, tuoreet Helb värit


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...helb55-62.html  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 23.11
> 
> Helb 57 / h54, tuoreet Helb värit





> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...helb55-62.html


Jep. Ollut käytössä jo useimmat viikot  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...helb55-62.html


oho  :Very Happy:  no täällä se ei ollut aiemmin, pitäisi taas selata tuo "bussibongarin raamattu" tarkasti läpi  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> oho  no täällä se ei ollut aiemmin, pitäisi taas selata tuo "bussibongarin raamattu" tarkasti läpi


On ollut, eipä se tieto muuten olisi noilla sivuillakaan.

----------


## Nak

> On ollut, eipä se tieto muuten olisi noilla sivuillakaan.


kappas, olin tuon havainnon aikaan ulkomailla joten siksi jäänyt huomaamatta  :Redface:  Hienoa kuitenkin että vielä 12v vanha autokin ehostetaan uutuuden loistoon  :Smile:  kumma ettei hsl-väreihin maalattu, tosin onhan yhteen väriin maalaaminen helpompaa ja nopeampaa  :Smile:

----------


## Mika123

> 23.11
> 
> Helb 1219 / h39


Onko jo vakio? kun liikkunut tuolla linjalla sen verran usein?

----------


## joboo

23.11

Helb 101 / H70T
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 502 / H42
Helb 1126 / 363A
NF 329 / 345

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko jo vakio? kun liikkunut tuolla linjalla sen verran usein?


Eihän se kai vakio ole, onhan se sentään h43:sellakin usein ollut.

----------


## Pera

23.11

h16: NF 123 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)
h64: PL 850 (Scania L94 Lahti 402 teli)

----------


## chauffer

> Onko jo vakio? kun liikkunut tuolla linjalla sen verran usein?


Edelleenkään ei ole minkään linjan vakio

----------


## KriZuu

24.11

HelB 1128 / h69
NF 807 / h76B

----------


## Prompter

24.11.2012

HelB 1125 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h51
HelB 1126 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h24
HelB 1022 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h71

----------


## joboo

24.11

Helb 611 / H52
Helb 1002 / S39

----------


## Nak

24.11

Nf 324 / 112
Nf 604 / 158

----------


## LimoSWN

24.11.12

Nof 495 @ 165N ( sekin jo palannnut)
Nof 489 (ratiopharm-teippaus) @ 165N 
Nof 874 @ 165N

----------


## joboo

25.11

Helb 245 / H45
Helb 610 / H41
Helb 733 / H45
Helb 736 / H45
Helb 1130 / H45
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## bussifriikki

Ihan äkkiä tällainen kysymys..
(en halunnut näin pienestä avata omaa topikkia)

jos tämän sarjan bussi http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliik...lb941-954.html ajaa linjaa 40, miten määränpää on merkitty?
Siis onko Pohj. Haagan as. vai miten?

----------


## Palomaa

> ajaa linjaa 40, miten määränpää on merkitty?


40: Pohjois-Haagan as. / Norra-Haga st.

Noissa on samat kilvet joten käytetään todella varmasti samaa USB-tikkua kilpilaitteeseen jolloin tulee samat tekstit kaikkiin MITRON-autoihin.

----------


## chauffer

> Ihan äkkiä tällainen kysymys..
> (en halunnut näin pienestä avata omaa topikkia)
> 
> jos tämän sarjan bussi http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliik...lb941-954.html ajaa linjaa 40, miten määränpää on merkitty?
> Siis onko Pohj. Haagan as. vai miten?


Juuri noin sen pitäisi olla  :Laughing:  Kuinka niin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:43 ----------




> 40: Pohjois-Haagan as. / Norra-Haga st.
> 
> Noissa on samat kilvet joten käytetään todella varmasti samaa USB-tikkua kilpilaitteeseen jolloin tulee samat tekstit kaikkiin MITRON-autoihin.


Noissa ei ole Mitronit vaan Mobitecit, eli eri tikku, samat tiedot tosin pitäisi olla :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Noissa ei ole Mitronit vaan Mobitecit, eli eri tikku, samat tiedot tosin


Kyllähän tuon fontista huomaa mikä on mikä.  :Wink: 

Tässä on Mobitec
Tässä on Mitron

----------


## chauffer

> 40: Pohjois-Haagan as. / Norra-Haga st..


Ja tässä on Vanscon linjakilvet...

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja tässä on Vanscon linjakilvet...


Ai, no sitten sekoitin Mitronin ja Vanscon keskenään.. Mutta mobitec se ei ole.  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Ai, no sitten sekoitin Mitronin ja Vanscon keskenään.. Mutta mobitec se ei ole.


Mitronia ei ole tullut enää vuosiin, eikä Helbille Vanscotakaan mielestäni tuon -08 vuoden jälkeen. Ja ainakin Helb 955:ssa on Mobitec, siksi en jaksa uskoa Vanscohon tuossa edellisessä sarjassakaan...  :Eek:  mutta saatan olla väärässäkin... Juu, olin väärässä, pitäis lukea kuukankorpea tarkemmin  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

> edellisessä sarjassakaan...  mutta saatan olla väärässäkin...


800-sarjan Volvoissa osassa on Vanscot ja osassa Mobitecit.  :Smile:  

Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin.

----------


## chauffer

954 viimeinen Vansco-kilpinen...  :Redface:

----------


## Prompter

Älä unohda että 701-706 sarjassa on Mobitecin kilvet...  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Älä unohda että 701-706 sarjassa on Mobitecin kilvet...


Kuin myös 407:ssa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Mitron = Vansco  :Wink:  Miksihän muuten vansco led-kilpien tulo loppui tuossa 09-10 taitteessa? Sitä ennenhän Pl, Wl ja Helb hankki ainoastaan Vanscon kilpiä :S Mun mielestä mobitec on kyllä selkeämpi nähdä pysäkillä ja icu 400 laite on maailman yksinkertaisin kilpilaite  :Smile:  tosin Åberg on suurentanut Vanscon kilpiin numeroa  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Mitron = Vansco  Miksihän muuten vansco led-kilpien tulo loppui tuossa 09-10 taitteessa? Sitä ennenhän Pl, Wl ja Helb hankki ainoastaan Vanscon kilpiä :S Mun mielestä mobitec on kyllä selkeämpi nähdä pysäkillä ja icu 400 laite on maailman yksinkertaisin kilpilaite  tosin Åberg on suurentanut Vanscon kilpiin numeroa


Meillä selitys Vanscon käytön loppumiselle oli varaosien saannin vaikeus  :Eek:  Käytön kannalta olisi kuljettajalle huomattavasti helpompi kuin Mobitec  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Meillä selitys Vanscon käytön loppumiselle oli varaosien saannin vaikeus  Käytön kannalta olisi kuljettajalle huomattavasti helpompi kuin Mobitec


Tuo uudempi Icu 600 laite onkin aika surkea käyttää. Nappuloiden koko on suunniteltu pienille lapsille, kun minun sormi tuppaa painamaan yhden napin lisäksi myös ympärillä olevia  :Very Happy:  Vanhempi icu 400 on helppo kun kolmella ensimmäisellä ylä- tai alarivin napeista vain näppäillään linjatunnus näkyviin ja neljännellä ylä- tai alarivin napeista valitaan suunta ja kirjaimet  :Very Happy:  Sitä ei ilmeisesti tule enää liian helpon käytettävyyden takia  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Tuo uudempi Icu 600 laite onkin aika surkea käyttää. Nappuloiden koko on suunniteltu pienille lapsille, kun minun sormi tuppaa painamaan yhden napin lisäksi myös ympärillä olevia  Vanhempi icu 400 on helppo kun kolmella ensimmäisellä ylä- tai alarivin napeista vain näppäillään linjatunnus näkyviin ja neljännellä ylä- tai alarivin napeista valitaan suunta ja kirjaimet  Sitä ei ilmeisesti tule enää liian helpon käytettävyyden takia


Silti saa harva se aamu käydä laittamassa kilvityksen Helb 1219:aan (ICU400) kun ei kuskit osaa, vaikka ohjelappu on vieressä  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Silti saa harva se aamu käydä laittamassa kilvityksen Helb 1219:aan (ICU400) kun ei kuskit osaa, vaikka ohjelappu on vieressä


No hohhoh.. ei se nyt noin vaikea ole.  :Laughing:  
Mutta Vansco tai mitron ihan sama kummalla nimellä haluattekaan kutsua niin on myös helppo, syötät vain 4 numeroa ja painat entteriä niin siinä se. Kuten h42 niin 0421 ellei firmoilla ole eri tavalla esim. Kaupumgin numero vaikka Helsinki 1, Espoo 2 niin silloin h42 olisikin 1421.

25. Marraskuuta.
NF 614 - 165N

----------


## Nak

> Kuten h42 niin 0421 ellei firmoilla ole eri tavalla esim. Kaupumgin numero vaikka Helsinki 1, Espoo 2 niin silloin h42 olisikin 1421.


Nobinalla tuo linja olisi 10420 Mitronissa  :Very Happy:  ja ennen ainakin helbillä se olisi ollut 4200  :Wink:  
Kaikkein helpoin laite on kyllä ensimmäinen mitronin ohjainlaite, kunhan vaan selaa nuolilla oikean tunnuksen ja painaa ok  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> ennen ainakin helbillä se olisi ollut 4200


Kuten sanoin, voin olla väärässä sillä en työskentele HelBillä ja en ole perehtynyt heidän laitteisiin, mutta helpoin mielestäni on kyllä ICU400.

----------


## Aq-Zu

25.11.

HelB 806 (Volvo 8700LE) / h57

----------


## Pera

25.11

h41: HelB 943 & 947 (Volvo 8700LE)
h43: HelB 208 (Volvo 8500LE teli)
h78: HelB 825 & 913 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)

----------


## elakevaari

> Silti saa harva se aamu käydä laittamassa kilvityksen Helb 1219:aan (ICU400) kun ei kuskit osaa, vaikka ohjelappu on vieressä


Takavuosina oli Helbillä puhetta, voiko näytöt yhdistää Buskomiin. Tällöin jos buskomissa on tiedot oikein, niin näyttö näyttää linjan ja suunan oikein.

----------


## joboo

25.11

Helb 205 / S39
Helb 733 / H45
Helb 736 / H45
Helb 945 / H42
Helb 947 / H42
Helb 1002 / S39
Helb 1104 / H45
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## bussifriikki

Millä linjalla bongaisin helpoiten HelBin 8700:n klo 16 paikkeilla

----------


## Nak

> Millä linjalla bongaisin helpoiten HelBin 8700:n klo 16 paikkeilla


Vuosaaressa, Rautatientorilla, Enkelin(elielin)aukiolla tai Kampissa  :Wink:  
P.s nyt taitaa olla jotain isompaa, kun paperibussi tekeillä  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Takavuosina oli Helbillä puhetta, voiko näytöt yhdistää Buskomiin. Tällöin jos buskomissa on tiedot oikein, niin näyttö näyttää linjan ja suunan oikein.


Rahastuslaite uudistuksen yhteydessä näin saattaa tapahtuakin, rahastuslaite, helmi ja linjakilpiohjaus samassa paketissa  :Tongue:

----------


## Palomaa

26. Marraskuuta.
VT 300 - e11 (Cobus) !

----------


## LimoSWN

> 26. Marraskuuta.
> VT 300 - e11 (Cobus) !


Yllättävä tuo numero. se nukkui hetken illalla suomenojan nesteen pihalla.

----------


## halla

Eikös tämä leikkibussi ole #3000 ?

----------


## sm3

26.11.2012

h80 / NF 408 / Volvo City L / Volvo B7RLE (Concordia Bus väreissä)

----------


## halla

Jooh kyllä se leikkibussi on VT3000. Meni juuri tuosta ohi ja on tosiaan kyllä äänetön vekotin. Huh.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jooh kyllä se leikkibussi on VT3000. Meni juuri tuosta ohi ja on tosiaan kyllä äänetön vekotin. Huh.


Puhelimella kirjottaessa jäi yksi 0 pois.
VT 3000 hajosi Matinkylän vanhan ostoskeskuksen pysäkille, nimeä en muista.
Tilalle tuli VT 498.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> VT 3000 hajosi Matinkylän vanhan ostoskeskuksen pysäkille, nimeä en muista.
> Tilalle tuli VT 498.


Mites ny näin pääs käymään ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Mites ny näin pääs käymään ?


Tais löpö loppua  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vuosaaressa, Rautatientorilla, Enkelin(elielin)aukiolla tai Kampissa  
> P.s nyt taitaa olla jotain isompaa, kun paperibussi tekeillä


Voipi olla, voipi olla  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tais löpö loppua


En tiedä, ei tietänyt kuskikaan eikä huoltoväki, eikä jääneet sen enempää siihen sitä katsomaan, ottivat kuskin kyytiin ja lähtivät varikolle, siinä se nyt toljottaa pysäkillä.
Akku ei ollut loppu sillä kaikki muu toimi muttei vain käyntiin lähtenyt, eli voi olla ettei akkua ole tarpeeksi.

----------


## joboo

26.11

Helb 102 / H70T
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 931 / H51
Helb 1125 / H40

----------


## Prompter

27.11.2012

HelB 1301 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h70V
NOF 707 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / h65A ja h66A 
HelB 1302 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h70V
HelB 101 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h57
NOF 63 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s474
HelB 1126 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h24

----------


## Nak

27.11

Ål 18 / e16

----------


## zige94

27.11.

VT 491 (jos nyt meni oikein, OP mainoksilla?) /v55

----------


## Mika123

27.11

Helb 505/H14
Helb 609/S39

----------


## karihoo

> En tiedä, ei tietänyt kuskikaan eikä huoltoväki, eikä jääneet sen enempää siihen sitä katsomaan, ottivat kuskin kyytiin ja lähtivät varikolle, siinä se nyt toljottaa pysäkillä.
> Akku ei ollut loppu sillä kaikki muu toimi muttei vain käyntiin lähtenyt, eli voi olla ettei akkua ole tarpeeksi.


Tänään niinkin "antiikkinen" tiedotusväline kuin Ylen Aikainen tiesi kertoa, että yksi akkukennoista oli ilmeisesti viallinen ja siten söi virran muistakin kennoista. Lupasivat auton takaisin liikenteeseen huomiseksi.

----------


## joboo

> 27.11
> 
> Helb 505/H14


Tämä auto on linjalla vakio

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:55 ----------

27.11

Helb 419 / H45
Helb 501 / H41
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 9935 / H42

Helb 733 linjalla 45 oli tuulilasi kuormassa klo 6 aikaa töölön tullilla. Ja sanotaan että 35-paikkaiset ovat sopivia. Myö illalla lähtenyt 20.46 vuoro tuli aivan täyteen kampista 46-paikkaa

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 28.11.2012

HelB 1301 / 103
HelB 1303 / h70V
HelB 1304 / h70V

----------


## Prompter

28.11.2012 Espoo 

PL 922 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE) / e42 vaihdettiin Kaskenpolttajan (E4319) pysäkillä PL 860:een (Scania N94UB Lahti 402). Vaihdelaatikko vaikutti kovin temppuilevalta Volvossa, mutta kuljettaja sanoi ongelmaksi ovijarrun temppuilun. 

Söderskogin (E6167) pysäkillä vaihdettiin 000-kilvet e42:n kilpiin.

NOF 363 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / s550

----------


## halla

PL922:ssa jos painaa kaasun tietyssä vaiheessa ennen kun ovijarru on vapautunut jää mittaristoon ovijarrun merkki vaikka ollaan liikkeellä eikä vaihteisto meinaa millään lyödä isompaa vaihdetta silmään vaan huudattaa vaan kierroksia. Kaasun kun vapauttaa muutamaksi sekunniksi niin tilanne korjaantuu... Ns. User error  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

28.11

Helb 419 / H45
Helb 501 / H41
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 807 / H51
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1001 / S39
Helb 1125 / H41
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.11.

NF 433 / h77A
NF 711 / e3
NF 347 / v63N
HelB 808 / 102T
NF 106 / 107
NF 50, 305 / 112
NF 430 / 165

----------


## joboo

29.11

Helb 244 / H45
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 501 / H51
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 612 / H18
Helb 808 / H42
Helb 809 / H40
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## KriZuu

29.11

HelB 308 / h71
NF 809 / h77A

----------


## Nak

29.11

Nf 136 / e43




> Ehkäpä odottavat jos talvi yllättää autoilijoiden lisäksi myös Nobinan


Lyhyen ajan sisään Nf 429 ei lähtenyt ilman apuvirtaa Kampista käyntiin ja 323 ja 436 roikkuivat hinurin perässä Länsiväylällä  :Laughing:  Scalan ulkolämpömittari on näyttänyt koko illan aikana jopa -3:a astetta  :Very Happy:  Myös And 13 oli hätävilkut päällä Hanasaaressa samoihin aikoihin huoltomies takaluukussa.

----------


## Palomaa

> 30.11.2012 11.02 - Joukkoliikenteessä on huomattavia myöhästymisiä, juna- ja raideliikenteessä myös poikkeuksia ja peruutuksia sään vuoksi.


32 peruttua lähtöä ja 4 poikkeusreittiä, ja päivä ei ole edes puolillaan.

----------


## tiuku

29.11.

ÅL 18 (Lahti Scala '09) / 530
VT 556 (Irisbus Crossway LE '10) / 530

30.11.

NOF 832 (VDL Citea LLE-120 '12) hyytyneenä hätävilkut päällä Pitkäjärventien ja Laaksolahdentien risteyksen kohdalla keskellä tietä.
NOF 735 (Lahti Scala '09) / e25, korvasi mahdollisesti tuota 832:ta.

----------


## joboo

> 32 peruttua lähtöä ja 4 poikkeusreittiä, ja päivä ei ole edes puolillaan.


"M-junaa ei kertaakaa HSL:n mukaa ole peruttu" hahah. Seisoin 7.37 asti juna asemalla ja silloinkin juna meni 36 mihin en kerinnyt ja seuraavat oltiin peruttu! H45:ajoi tuulilasi kuormassa jo malminkartanon kierrettyä, onneksi oli scala niin mahtui enemmän ihmisä kyytiin. Tuon takia ei voi ajaa manneilla H45:ta!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:18 ----------

30.11

Helb 25 / H45
Helb 124 / H43
Helb 216 / H39B
Helb 808 / H41
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 1301 / S39
Helb 1302 / S39
Helb 1304 / S39

----------


## Palomaa

30. Marraskuuta.

NF 845 - jäänyt tielle hätävilkut päällä Laaksolahteen.

----------


## Nak

> 30. Marraskuuta.
> 
> NF 845 - jäänyt tielle hätävilkut päällä Laaksolahteen.


Joku näistä oli hajonnut Vihdintiellä ja Mannerheimintielläkin oli yksi hätävilkuttamassa  :Very Happy:  Kannattavaa ostaa heti 56kpl tuntematonta autoa tänne "koeajettavaksi" ja Onnea myös Veolialle  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Tuon takia ei voi ajaa manneilla H45:ta!


Kaikki 7 ihmistä enemmän  :Laughing: Tänään ei tuon kriteerisi mukaan montaakaan linjaa olisi voinut ajaa ilman nivelbussia! Autoja linjalle ei valita tälläisia poikkeustilanteita(lähes koko paikallisjunaliikenne peruttu) silmälläpitäen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

30.11.

Pohjolan Liikenteen 2-akselinen Volvo 8900LE ja taksi kolaroivat Ratsukadulla Leppävaaran bussiterminaalin risteyksessä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

30.11.2012 Matinkylä/Leppävaara

Nf 106 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/e5 & e35


Nf 804 (Volvo 8900LE)/e5

----------


## tiuku

30.11.

NOF 836 (VDL Citea LLE-120 '12) / e3

----------


## Camo Lissabone

30.11.
Mäkelänkatu keskustan suuntaan Käpylän entisen raviradan kohdalla hätävilkut päällä möllisti Nobina 334 (Volvo B10BLMF / Carrus City M).  :Smile:  Mistä tuo repäisty ja onko ollut linjalla tänään?

----------


## tiuku

30.11.

NOF 285 (Ikarus E94 '02) / e26, hätävilkut päällä Leppävaaran rampissa.

----------


## zige94

30.11.

NF 818 /v63
VT 91 /v55

----------


## LimoSWN

> 30.11.
> Mäkelänkatu keskustan suuntaan Käpylän entisen raviradan kohdalla hätävilkut päällä möllisti Nobina 334 (Volvo B10BLMF / Carrus City M).  Mistä tuo repäisty ja onko ollut linjalla tänään?


Oli. 231 valitettavasti.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joku näistä oli hajonnut Vihdintiellä ja Mannerheimintielläkin oli yksi hätävilkuttamassa  Kannattavaa ostaa heti 56kpl tuntematonta autoa tänne "koeajettavaksi" ja Onnea myös Veolialle


Manskulla oli Nobina 868

----------


## LimoSWN

> Manskulla oli Nobina 868


Leviskö seki? mihi aikaa näit? kuljin hetkee aikasemmi sillä.

----------


## Nak

> 30.11.
> Mäkelänkatu keskustan suuntaan Käpylän entisen raviradan kohdalla hätävilkut päällä möllisti Nobina 334 (Volvo B10BLMF / Carrus City M).  Mistä tuo repäisty ja onko ollut linjalla tänään?


Voisinpa veikata että on otettu koulutuskäyttöön sillä viimeinenkin aito Espoon Auto on myyty

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:20 ----------

Nobinat 632, 633, 634 ja 637 on ilmastoitu

----------


## joboo

30.11

Helb 112 / H45
Helb 227 / H39B
Helb 807 / H41
Helb 946 / H41
Helb 1303 / S39
NF 136 / 315

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oli. 231 valitettavasti.


Oliko NF 334 oikeasti eilen linjalla 231?  :Eek:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Oliko NF 334 oikeasti eilen linjalla 231?


takakilven mukaan kyllä ainakin. valot autossa oli,kun perässä tulin toisella.

----------


## chauffer

> takakilven mukaan kyllä ainakin. valot autossa oli,kun perässä tulin toisella.


No tuo havainto Mäkelänkadulta ei kyllä tue tuota linjalla 231 olemista  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> takakilven mukaan kyllä ainakin. valot autossa oli,kun perässä tulin toisella.





> No tuo havainto Mäkelänkadulta ei kyllä tue tuota linjalla 231 olemista


231 ei mene Mäkelänkadulta mikäli yhtään linjaa tunnen..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> takakilven mukaan kyllä ainakin. valot autossa oli,kun perässä tulin toisella.


Noin vanhan auton takakilven mukaan voi auto olla millä linjalla tahansa. Ja kuten chauffer ja Palomaa yllä jo totesivatkin, ei havainto Mäkelänkadulta oikein osu yhteen linjan 231 kanssa.

----------


## zige94

> Noin vanhan auton takakilven mukaan voi auto olla millä linjalla tahansa. Ja kuten chauffer ja Palomaa yllä jo totesivatkin, ei havainto Mäkelänkadulta oikein osu yhteen linjan 231 kanssa.


Eikä ole yhtään erikoista, että noissa vanhemmissa autoissa eri kilvet saattavat näyttää mitä sattuu. Etukilpi voi olla tyhjänä, mutta takakilvessä voi hyvinkin olla jostain jäänyt linjanumero joka on tavanomaista vanhemmissa autoissa, joissa jokainen kilpi pitää itse säätää.

----------


## Nak

> vanhemmissa autoissa, joissa jokainen kilpi pitää itse säätää.


Tuossa Nf 334:ssä on kyllä kaukosäätöiset nauhakilvet, joten on vain todennäköisempää, että takakilpi on rikkoutunut ja 231 on jämähtänyt sinne  :Wink: 

Mutta kuka sanoi että LimoSWN näki tuon kyseisen pommin Mäkelänkadulla? Camo Lissabone näki sen siellä, 
LimoSWN ehkä jossain muualla  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Eikai? 707-709 käyttöönotettu 1/07 jolloin olisivat olleet reilu 3,5v vanhoja ja 727-736 7/07 jolloin olivat vähän reippaan kolmevuotisia mun matikkapäällä  Jälkimmäiselle Man-sarjalle toki linja 345 kerryttänyt hyvin kilsoja(ja 360-364). Paljonkohan mahtaa olla 504-505:n mittarissa, kun ajoivat alkuun 611:llä ja sittemmin kai pitkää päivää h14:lla


505:ssa ja 708:ssa molemmissa n.690tkm ja 727:ssa tänä aamuna 697tkm ja rapiat päälle  :Laughing:  tuli vaan tämä keskustelu mieleen kun hain 727:n tänään linjalta pois(turhaan)...

----------

